# egg donation in prague



## cherrie1507 (Nov 6, 2014)

We're thinking about egg donors program with gynem clinic in Prague. Has anyone been there before? Would you recommend it? Or I was considering Zlin clinic in Brno. Any advice would be a real help??


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Cherrie,

There is a board dedicated to treatment in the Czech republic 

I would definitely recommend you have a look...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

I think it would be a great place to post your question as I'm sure here will be ladies there with experience to share.

Good luck.
Maggie xxx


----------



## From the Netherlands (Jun 6, 2014)

Gynem I do not reliable. I myself have been processed. They sell more to the lectern, while everything had already discussed with you Jana, the contact. It will cost you as a 100 euro more if you're not careful. And freezing is not free. They put it back as 3 while they say no. Let you put a signature that they are not responsible. And if something goes wrong, all lines of communication are suddenly disconnected and abrupt. Sadly my 4000 in the trash because they did not even use the proper fluid and acquitted all conceptions had failed. For the 4000 Euro with IVF and ICSI do not so they never actually went with us and also wrong. And then we had to pay 1500 euros for egg sharing what we did not want. Because I had opted for IVF version I was obviously my right to get 3 pay 2 lost. While I clearly had asked at the first interview if there was difference for ICSI and IVF. No, not that there was and it was almost nothing. So we opted for IVF because it was cheaper and you get something or what the feeling that Mother Nature determines whether you get a girl or boy. We are going to save and then to PFC. A reputable clinic with the latest techniques. Slightly more expensive but also better and fairer than Kanzen Gynem.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Cherries,
Sorry I don't know anything about Gynem but I do know about PFC. Here is the link to the forum below. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. I'm now pregnant after my 4th donor IVF. I chose PFC because of the guarantee system and also did quite a bit of research into their credibility beforehand.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326561.msg5905923#msg5905923

Daisy Mae x


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi

I had been researching donor clinics in prague via the internet and online forums. Found it stressful to try to deduce from a website which clinic was reliable and professionally sound. So ended up going to see someone at Zita West for advice. She wasnt a counsellor but she sees all their patients who consider moving to DE for advice and helps decisions re which clinic. We rules out USA -- expensive, travel too far, no real incentive for us. We rules out the Russian option -- simply to do with fact we'd prefer to go to Spain or Prague. Prague came out top and the clinic is called IVF Cube. The clinichas a young and hard working team ie they are hungry for results and driven to succeed rather than reaping the rewards of two decades hard work by taking it easy every friday on the golf course. Very professional, highly skilled, no frills or nonesense. Excellent results. As someone from ZW had visited, vetted them, seen patients through there, i feel confident we are in good hands -- if ZW partner with them they mustbe good. They also recommended other clinics in usa, russia,spain, but this one sounded right for us. Good luck finding the right one for you.

Xx


----------

